# Car news - Civic type R limited sold out



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•UK to get just 20 of the Civic Type R Limited Edition
•All 20 already sold out - before customers have seen, driven or had pricing
•Pricing confirmed at £39,995 on the road








Honda UK has today announced that its entire allocation of Civic Type R Limited Edition has sold out before any customer has even seen the car. With only 100 of these cars intended for the European market, just 20 are destined to officially land on UK shores making it set to be one of the rarest cars on the road in 2020.

Priced from just £39,995, the Civic Type R Limited Edition represents the purest expression of Type R, with less weight, improved dynamics and a strong driver focus.

Developed with improved track performance as its core focus, the Civic Type R Limited Edition will feature lightweight 20" BBS forged alloy wheels, unique 'Sunlight Yellow' paint, and a 47kg weight saving over the standard Type R. Aimed at those who want the most extreme and driver-focused version of a Civic Type R, the Limited Edition is likely to become a mainstay at track days and driving events throughout Europe.

Inside, the Civic Type R Limited Edition features revised tactility and improved touch points, with a new Alcantara wrapped steering wheel and a counterweighted teardrop gear knob. Unlike some of its track focused rivals, the Civic Type R Limited Edition retains its back seats.

Pricing and further information on the 2020 year model Civic Type R, Civic Type R GT and Civic Type R Sport Line will be announced in due course.

Phil Webb, Head of Cars at Honda UK, commented: "As with the previous generation, we were expecting a huge demand for the Civic Type R Limited Edition. To have sold all 20 examples so quickly and before anyone has even seen, let alone driven the car, is fantastic and testament to the work done by the multiple-award winning Civic Type R


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

No air con,no sat nav, not for me anyway.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I will love to have a Type R, but a FD2, not this one


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Blimey, that’s a big mark up for not a lot. Exclusivity costs it seems. Sad that hardly any, if any of the 20 will be used as intended. Not worth it for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd stick to the standard one, that's if I had one.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

From the people I've spoken to who have owned an FK2 and now own an FK8, not many say they are happy with the FK8 like they were the 2. 

I dunno if I'd be able to justify 40k on an 8 even if it was crazy good 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If a tiny basic renaultsport Clio 172/182 can drop approx 70kg for the cup versions Honda aren’t trying all that hard are they. Mégane R26r was about 120kg


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> If a tiny basic renaultsport Clio 172/182 can drop approx 70kg for the cup versions Honda aren't trying all that hard are they. Mégane R26r was about 120kg


Even the Trophy-R 300 is 130 kg lighter.....Honda are amateurs 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fk2 looks amazing especially in championship white. The FK8 is the ugliest thing in the world

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kyle 86 said:


> Fk2 looks amazing especially in championship white. The FK8 is the ugliest thing in the world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What about the FK2 in blue?? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd love to have a blast in one,as for owning one,i admire the engineering gone into it but it wouldn't make me smile if it was on the drive when i opened my curtains,for me,that's important!

It's a "No" from me!!!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh god my eyes. Painful.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As a certain Mr May would say, "ruined by the ring"


----------

